# Light bulbs mixture suggestions



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

I have a 4x54 watts fixture. It seems like most people go with a mixture of 2 giesemann middays and 2 aquafloras. What do you suggest?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

That is my favorite combo, grows plants well and looks nice. 6500 and 10k is decent as well.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Giesemann recommends using the 2 in combo.
IMO the midday really needs the aquaflora to balance out the visual color.


----------



## foster (Mar 7, 2013)

I prefer the 6500-10K look myself.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I like mixing daylight and 10k+

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

I go 2 midday to every one Aquaflora when I have the chance, but I don't like straight midday. I have 4 midday and 2 aquaflora in each of my ATI fixtures and I like the color/results so far.


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

Bryeman said:


> I go 2 midday to every one Aquaflora when I have the chance, but I don't like straight midday. I have 4 midday and 2 aquaflora in each of my ATI fixtures and I like the color/results so far.


Would that be too pinkish in the color?


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

interesting..
I really need to try these giesemann bulbs out...


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

alanle said:


> Would that be too pinkish in the color?


I'm color blind, so not for me they aren't! I'm sure there are better combos, but I really like what I have so far.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

With 4 54 Watts bulbs I would think you on the verge of to much light light for a planted tank even with CO2. MY old 75 Gallon tank used the old T-12 40 watt bulbs and I had fantastic results with running 2 GE Chroma 50,s (5,000K) and one Daylight 6,500K. That was roughly 1.6 Watts per gallon, with the 4-54's you have 1.8 Watts per gallon on a 120 gallon but the T-5's are much more efficient especially in an ATI fixture.


----------

